# knacken bei intense 6.6



## BommelMaster (23. August 2010)

hallo

habe ein intense 6.6. der rahmen.

beim einfedern knackt der rahmen stark, ich kann nicht genau sagen wo

habe die schrauben schon gefettet und alles, weiß nicht mehr worans liegen knnte

kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## haha (23. August 2010)

trocken laufende lager evtl...
war zumindest mal bei den serien enduros an meinem socom so. 
dichtring runter, fett rein, lässt sich auch wunderbar vorsichtig mit druckluft einpusten.
manchmal sinds auch trocken verbaute ausfaller, jedoch nicht bei nem 6.6 
ansonsten schwierige sache: zweiten mann zu hilfe nehmen, der eine federt, der andere horcht ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (23. August 2010)

also irgendwie kommt mir das scho alles komisch vor

der rahmen knackt saulaut, und keine schraube nix zu finden

und die kurbel lässt sich nicht montieren, weil dieser bolzen der das untere link mit dem hauptrahmen verbindet an der schraube vom kl kettenblatt streift

poa....


----------



## Frog (25. August 2010)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> also irgendwie kommt mir das scho alles komisch vor
> 
> der rahmen knackt saulaut, und keine schraube nix zu finden
> 
> ...



war bei meinem 5.5 auch....

1. der zu weiche Laufradsatz
2. die scheiß Amerikan Bearings waren festgerostet.


----------



## BommelMaster (27. August 2010)

so.

nach einigen tagen basteln geht das rad scho sehr gut 

das knacken kam vom dämpfer, der federteller hat geknackt. komischerweise hatte ich selbiges nicht beim anderen rahmen, in dem der dämper mit gleicher feddr verbaut war. seltsam, aber weg ist weg.

dann noch diese tolle sache mit dieser schraube am tretlager.
für alle die irgendwann danach suchen:

es führt meiner meinung nachkein weg daran vorbau, die schraube am unteren vpp link zu kürzen, um ein kleines kettenblatt zu fahren.entfernt man bei der schraube die aufnahme für den sicherrungsclip, passt das kl kettenblatt erst. es soll von intense angeblich so schrauben ohne diese aufnahme geben. warumdas nicht gleich verbaut wir weiß ich uach nicht.

kurze eindrücke von den ersten fahrten(leider nur asphalt bisher)

sitzposition sehr zentral, beim aufsitzen kommt der eindruck auf, auf einem cc bike zu sitzen. oberrohr ist rel kurz, daher aufrechte sitzposition. vortrieb demnach nicht wie ein cc - bike. das ist aber auch klar und normal. man sitzt aber sehr zentral, gut ausgewogen, und nicht nach hinten unten versetzt. dsa macht das fahren sehr angenehm.

im sag ist der hinterbau schn sensibel, man sieht wie der hinterbau jeden kieselstein wegfedert, jede kleine unebeneheit auf der straße wandelt sich in bewegung des hinterbaus um.

beim starken antritt im sitzen KEIN einknicken der Federung zu sehen. NICHTS.
im wiegetritt dann anders, hier pumpt der hinterbau merktlich. habe einen vanilla rc ohne pro pedal, vielleicht mit pro pedal dämpfer aus der dhx serie besser.
gut aber das rad wird wenn eh im sitzen bergaufgefahren, insofern strt mich das nicht so wirklich.

steifigkeit:
beim aufsitzen und fahren fühlt es sich sehr schn steif an, für das geringe rahmengewicht von 3 kg ist der hauptrahmen unheimlich steif, wenn man im sitzen den lenker hin nd her schwingt. tolles gefühl.
der hinterbau ist mit der hand leicht zu verbiegen. im fahren spürt man davon NULL - NICHTS!!! selbst beim starkem antrikk kein verbiegen des hinterrads zu sehen. in den kurzen isses mir bisher noch nicht negativ aufgefallen, möglicherweise ist es im direkten vergleich zu einem steifen hinterbau zu spüren. so einzeln betrachtet hat man null probleme damit. 
vorteil ist dann, dass die schläge seitlich gut weggebügelt werden und nicht 1:1 weitergegeben werden. also sehr komfortabel zu fahren.

apropos federung:
degressiv anfangs, progressiv  am ende, in der mitte hohes übersetzungsverhältnis für gutes ansprechverhalte nim sag.

gefällt mir sehr gut, kein einsinken am anfang durch das degressive, tolles ansprechverhalten im sag, und KEIN durchschlagen, weils am ende sehr progressiv wird!
toll gemacht.

kl nachteile:
zugverlegung führt bei mir manchmal zu ghost shifting, vielleicht muss sich alles erstmal setzen, sonst knnt ich auch damit leben

gewicht bis her mit hope pro 2. hope enduro 4 bremsen, sherman 150mm, atlas kurbeln, maverick stütze usw 15,5 kg. für ein bike dieses kalibers voll in ordnung!


----------



## haha (27. August 2010)

bei meinem 6.6 SS1 hab ich das problem mit den atlas kurbeln und der schraube nicht..
du kannst doch bei der atlas über die weissen spacer die kettenlinie verändern.. sollte normal abhilfe schaffen


----------

